# Ocean 22 vs Ocean Enclave



## poleary2000 (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone have experience with either one of these in Myrtle?  They both look great, but was wondering if there was a preference of one vs. the other.  Thanks!


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 7, 2020)

poleary2000 said:


> Anyone have experience with either one of these in Myrtle? They both look great, but was wondering if there was a preference of one vs. the other. Thanks!


We are at enclave right now. One of the reasons for picking this is the resort is right on the boardwalk. Another reason is the lobby is on the ground floor vs second floor at ocean 22 and there is always crowd to get back to rooms with people trying to check-in. There are 8 elevators at enclave vs 4 at ocean 22. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Aug 7, 2020)

We haven’t stayed at Enclave, but Ocean 22 is phenomenal. We love the location compared to Enclave. It gets so busy that close to the boardwalk. Ocean 22 has plenty of restaurants around it without the night scene. 

The elevators were only an issue during the busy check out (9:00 - 10:00 AM) and check in (4:00 - 6:00 PM). Since we were staying Thursday to Thursday, our check in and out weren’t bad. 

The great thins about Ocean 22 is the view from the standard 2 bedroom. Awesome view for 7000 points. Can’t get that view at Enclave in the standard room. 



If you have any questions about Ocean 22, please don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 7, 2020)

There are 6 elevators at enclave.....

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poleary2000 (Aug 7, 2020)

dayooper said:


> We haven’t stayed at Enclave, but Ocean 22 is phenomenal. We love the location compared to Enclave. It gets so busy that close to the boardwalk. Ocean 22 has plenty of restaurants around it without the night scene.
> 
> The elevators were only an issue during the busy check out (9:00 - 10:00 AM) and check in (4:00 - 6:00 PM). Since we were staying Thursday to Thursday, our check in and out weren’t bad.
> 
> ...


Do all 2 BR rooms have that view, or do you have to ask for it and hope to get it?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 7, 2020)

Just some snark -  But shouldn't Ocean 22 be the name for a sequel casino heist movie starring George Clooney and Brad Pitt?


----------



## dayooper (Aug 7, 2020)

poleary2000 said:


> Do all 2 BR rooms have that view, or do you have to ask for it and hope to get it?



That’s from the 24th floor (top floor). All of the 05 and 06 rooms are the standard 2 bedroom units. The are the most forward of the standard rooms and are right next to the 3 bedroom units that are on the front corners of the building (07 and 11 rooms). The 01 - 04 are all 1 bedrooms and are behind the 2 bedrooms. The 07 - 11 rooms are plus units that are considered waterfront. The pic of the floor plan will give a visual.

I haven’t been in the lower floor rooms, but the higher floors most definitely have a great view. I called 2 weeks prior to check in and requested the highest floor I can get. They gave me the top floor (room 2405).


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 7, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Just some snark -  But shouldn't Ocean 22 be the name for a sequel casino heist movie starring George Clooney and Brad Pitt?


Ocean's Twenty Two - The revenge of the septuagenarians


----------



## GT75 (Aug 7, 2020)

natarajanv said:


> We are at enclave right now.





natarajanv said:


> There are 6 elevators at enclave....



Can you add information on the Enclave to our Sticky for HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information?


----------



## poleary2000 (Aug 7, 2020)

I suppose it's a moot point, because we switched our dates and only Ocean 22 is available.  Thank you for the info though.  It will help in the future as well.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 8, 2020)

poleary2000 said:


> I suppose it's a moot point, because we switched our dates and only Ocean 22 is available. Thank you for the info though. It will help in the future as well.


I heard from the front desk that enclave is controlling inventory because they laid of lots of people. She also said they are at 70% capacity. If you notice there is always inventory for check-in tomorrow for 7 days. You should be able to switch the reservation few days before your check-in...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 11, 2020)

dayooper said:


> The great thins about Ocean 22 is the view from the standard 2 bedroom. Awesome view for 7000 points. Can’t get that view at Enclave in the standard room.



There is only 1 standard 2BR per floor at Ocean Enclave which is room #7. They call it a partial ocean view. Granted the view is blocked straight ahead, but you get the side view. I haven't stayed at that room, but it is a compromise to stay at a brand new property for same 7000 points.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 11, 2020)

In the era of COVID, I have bailed on Myrtle Beach. If I were to go now I would prefer Ocean Enclave mostly for less crowded elevators. I have only been to Ocean 22, and we had a great time.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 11, 2020)

escanoe said:


> In the era of COVID, I have bailed on Myrtle Beach. If I were to go now I would prefer Ocean Enclave mostly for less crowded elevators. I have only been to Ocean 22, and we had a great time.



I would also like to add that those elevators when you go up from the lobby works as a point to point elevator( did not stop in the middle). We booked 2 rooms one in 15th and one in 16th floor, and when we all tried to take the elevators it did not give us the same elevator choice, so we have to split and take 2 elevators. When we came down it did stop to pick up people though....


----------



## dayooper (Aug 11, 2020)

natarajanv said:


> There is only 1 standard 2BR per floor at Ocean Enclave which is room #7. They call it a partial ocean view. Granted the view is blocked straight ahead, but you get the side view. I haven't stayed at that room, but it is a compromise to stay at a brand new property for same 7000 points.
> 
> View attachment 24822



Are the 01-04 rooms one bedrooms? Are the 05-06 rooms lockoffs (the A and B rooms form the 3 bedroom)?


----------



## dayooper (Aug 11, 2020)

escanoe said:


> In the era of COVID, I have bailed on Myrtle Beach. If I were to go now I would prefer Ocean Enclave mostly for less crowded elevators. I have only been to Ocean 22, and we had a great time.



We bailed on Myrtle Beach this year, too. Really missed our family vacation, but we felt it was in our best interest.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 11, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Are the 01-04 rooms one bedrooms? Are the 05-06 rooms lockoffs (the A and B rooms form the 3 bedroom)?



Yes, 1-4 are all regular 1BR 4800 point units. 05A is a 1 BR premier ( 8400 points) and 05B is a 2 BR premier ( 9600 points)  which can be combined for 3 BR premier (18 K points). You get 1 extra kitchen/bathroom/living room/sofa than a 3 BR plus (9600 points) unit. Both the 3 BR units has 8 people max occupancy though which I don't understand..... Technically it should be 4 + 8 = 12 occupancy for the premier unit.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 11, 2020)

Last year we stayed at the 1BR Partial OV units which has awesome views as well..


----------



## hurnik (Aug 12, 2020)

I know also there's some differences with the pools.  I'd posted something on FB (mistake that was) and instead of answering the questions got a whole lot of "this is better than that" with no explanation why.  I think some had more pools than the others, some were heated/covered, but can't recall the exact details.  If pools are important for you, that is.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 12, 2020)

hurnik said:


> I know also there's some differences with the pools.  I'd posted something on FB (mistake that was) and instead of answering the questions got a whole lot of "this is better than that" with no explanation why.  I think some had more pools than the others, some were heated/covered, but can't recall the exact details.  If pools are important for you, that is.



Ocean 22 has 2 pools, one covered and one into the open. They aren’t very big and can get pretty busy.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 12, 2020)

Same with Enclave, two pools , one covered and one open.  2 hot tubs, one covered and one open as well.


----------



## holdaer (Aug 12, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a fee to use the cabanas at Ocean Enclave or is it that you need to purchase $xx in food and drink?


----------



## holdaer (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok, we are here at Ocean Enclave and found out about the cabana pricing.  It's $75/day for non-HGVC owners and $50 for HGVC owners.  No limit to purchase food or drinks. They are allowing coolers with drinks and food.


----------

